# JTable dynamisch aufbauen



## Matze82 (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem beim erstellen einer JTable.
Ich baue eine Verbindung zu einer Datenbank auf, lese alle Tabellen aus und zeige diese in einem JTree an. Wenn ich jetzt einen Doppelklick auf die Tabelle mache werden im Hintergrund die Tabelleninformationen ausgelesen wie z.B. die Spaltennamen.
Bei dem Doppelklick auf die Tabelle soll dann ein neues Fenster geöffnet werden in dem eine JTable angezeigt wird mit soviel Spalten und den Spaltennamen der selektierten Tabelle aus dem Tree. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das so dynamisch verwirklichen soll!?

Mfg
Matthias


----------



## zerix (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Guck dir mal das DefaultTableModel an


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel;

import com.mysql.jdbc.jdbc2.optional.MysqlDataSource;

/**
 * @author Tom
 * 
 */
public class DynamicJTableExample extends JFrame {

	private JTextField txtSQLCommand;

	private JButton btnExecuteSQL;

	private JTable tblSQLData;

	private MysqlDataSource mds;

	public DynamicJTableExample() {
		super("DynamicJTableExample");
		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

		tblSQLData = new JTable();

		JScrollPane scrollPane = new JScrollPane(tblSQLData);
		scrollPane.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(400, 300));

		btnExecuteSQL = new JButton("Execute");
		btnExecuteSQL.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				Connection con = null;
				try {
					con = mds.getConnection();

					String sqlStatement = txtSQLCommand.getText();

					if (sqlStatement == null || "".equals(sqlStatement)) {
						return;
					}

					Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
					ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(sqlStatement);

					DefaultTableModel dtm = buildTableModelFrom(rs);

					tblSQLData.setModel(dtm);
					tblSQLData.updateUI();

				} catch (Exception e1) {
					e1.printStackTrace();
				} finally {
					if (con != null) {
						try {
							con.close();
						} catch (SQLException e1) {
							e1.printStackTrace();
							throw new RuntimeException(e1);
						}
					}
				}
			}
		});

		txtSQLCommand = new JTextField(15);

		add(scrollPane, BorderLayout.NORTH);
		add(txtSQLCommand, BorderLayout.CENTER);
		add(btnExecuteSQL, BorderLayout.EAST);

		initDataSource();

		pack();
		setVisible(true);
	}

	private void initDataSource() {
		mds = new MysqlDataSource();
		mds.setUser("root");
		mds.setPassword("");
		mds.setServerName("localhost");
		mds.setPort(3306);
		mds.setDatabaseName("test");
	}

	private DefaultTableModel buildTableModelFrom(ResultSet rs)
			throws Exception {

		ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
		int clmCnt = rsmd.getColumnCount();

		Object[] columnNames = new Object[clmCnt];
		for (int i = 1; i <= columnNames.length; i++) {
			columnNames[i - 1] = rsmd.getColumnName(i);
		}

		List rows = new ArrayList();
		while (rs.next()) {
			Object[] row = new Object[clmCnt];
			for (int i = 1; i <= clmCnt; i++) {
				row[i - 1] = rs.getString(i);
			}
			rows.add(row);
		}
		return new ListBasedTableModel(rows, columnNames);
	}

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new DynamicJTableExample();
	}
	
	class ListBasedTableModel extends DefaultTableModel{
		List data;
		public ListBasedTableModel(List data, Object[] columnNames){
			super(columnNames,data.size());
			this.data = data;
		}

		public Object getValueAt(int row, int column) {
			return ((Object[])data.get(row))[column];
		}
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## thanatos5 (9. Juni 2005)

klasse es funktioniert sogar


----------

